# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Empire of Haesia [WIP]

## KaiAeon

I started a new mapping project this evening mainly to practice colouring before completing my Broken Isles map. 

The Empire of Haeisa is located in the Southwestern region of the Coelith continent and is bordered by the Brethiel Federation in the Northeast and the Nine Duchies in the Southeast.

----------


## KaiAeon

Inking is halfway done. Next is forests and details.

----------


## KaiAeon

Inking done. Will move on to colouring now.

----------


## KaiAeon

Base layer done...

----------

